# Du, e-life or OSN



## thedoubles (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi people

Pretty simple thread, we are wanting to get either Du, e-life or OSN in our house and we wanted some advice from any who have either of the above, whats the dfference between them all, whats it like to use, just general information about each of them. We would prefer to get TV package, internet and phone all on one bill. 

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We have the full package from DU, never had any major issues, apart from the fact that local tv is pants and the constant repeats drive you insane.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Neither, just get internet&phone and download TV and movies


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to watch a lot of TV on the internet, but I still prefer having the TV and the ability to flip channels when multiple sports events are on.
e-life (from Etisalat) versus Du - In most building you can only have Etisalat or Du, so there is not much choice there. The packages are the same on the two, so no choice to be made.

Etisalat/Du versus OSN - If you want the full range of services (TV+Internet+phone) obviously OSN would not give you that. Both Etisalat or Du include the OSN package, so I think it is better to have Du/Elife. I have had standalone OSN in the past, and it is a pain in case you want to include other packages (I was mainly interested in other packages like Al Jazeera sports). with elife/Du you just pick and choose what packages you want (they are given on their website) and it is all just a phone call away.

I have Du personally (no option to have Etisalat), and I have been very happy. The only gripe was that it took 10 days for them to have an appointment open to set it up, but once it was done I haven't faced issues. One suggestion - go for the set top box which allows you to record as well!


----------

